

Mining for optimal assembly sequences - wbhart
http://thecodecavern.co.uk/

======
sedachv
This seems like an ad-hoc collection of hand-written hacks. What I've wondered
about is the feasibility of a public domain collection of superoptimized
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superoptimization>) code sequences for
particular tasks for particular architectures. The repository itself would
need to have the actual machines running to do timing, but the code sequence
search can be done in a distributed fashion like folding@home (on the
assumption that shorter sequences will generally result in shorter timings).

------
wbhart
Most of these are extreme cases for the C compiler. Usually it produces code
3-12 times slower, depending on how recent the compiler is.

